

Excellent hack from Johnny Lee: Automatic Projector Calibration with Embedded Light Sensors - prakash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgrGjJUBF_I

======
lec
There should be a geek of the year award honoring the most productive geek. I
would nominate Johnny Lee. This is one inventive guy always involved practical
fun stuff. Go Johnny, Go.

